# Cannot follow symlinks with sftp/ssh

## BoBoeBoe

I configured rssh as explained in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=74302. This works fine execpt for the fact that I cannot follow any symlinks!

I have a directory structure like this:

/data/symlink 1

/data/symlink 2

I want the chroot environment to start in /data and nowhere else. 

I google'd a little bit around and found out that sftp version 2 is not supporting symlinks, but there also seems to be a patch around.

However this is already reported back in 2002 and is obviously not implemented yet. 

1) Can I apply this patch without security problems? 

2) or can I use another thing as sftp? 

3) or is WinSCP (version 3.6.6), which I used to test the installation, the problem?

----------

## adaptr

Where do these symlinks go ?

If they point outside the /data structure then of course it won't work - think about it.

----------

## UberLord

And if they need to go outside you can always mount directories using the --bind option to get a working link to the outside.

Dangerous option though ......

----------

